# JDI - here's the retro trailer!!



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

New everything! Straight load, new padding, mangers, floor, rubber mats etc.....now I just have to learn how to pull it!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Spiffy!! Love the paint job!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

My husband even got me a decal for the back....how thoughtful.....it has my horses name AND a decal of a horse, BUT the horse decal is bucking! Bahahaha! Oh got to love him, he meant well!! At least no one will steal my horse out if the trailer, they'll think he's a bucker!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice, did your hubby paint it? If he did, boy he's did a very nice job! Practice backing it up lots, once you got that part, the rest is a breeze.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! Though what is that white stuff on the ground? :shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha that's snow on the ground from a few weeks ago!

Wares - no hubby didn't paint it, but I'm certain to have plenty of touch up pens stored inside it!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice trailer. Is it a Jackson?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

BaileyJo said:


> Nice trailer. Is it a Jackson?


It's a 1976 Westline! It's older than me! Perfect! Makes me feel young!!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

And when you get this, you'll be rockin some serious style.







I like the look of that trailer, a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^I had a truck exactly like that!!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

waresbear said:


> ^^^^I had a truck exactly like that!!!


Me too, well mine was grey instead of cream. I don't know why I have such a desire to see that trailer behind a period ford, but I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ten years ago we had one of these.....mad that we got rid of it now!:evil:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

That's a sharp truck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! Though what is that white stuff on the ground? :shock:


Shuuuuut ittttttt!!!

:evil:

I *finally* got to ride in the outdoor tonight. It was glorious.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Shuuuuut ittttttt!!!
> 
> :evil:
> 
> I *finally* got to ride in the outdoor tonight. It was glorious.


Our outdoor isn't dry enough yet(really weird footing) but I've been out in the fields for the last couple weeks and have popped over some makeshift x-country fences :lol: Hopefully our arena will be dry enough to actually start riding in soon.

I am itching to do some real cross country schooling. Need to get out and do some interval training first though.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh inferior parts of Canada, I have been riding in my outdoor arena for ages now, muahahaha.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

My BO salts and harrows the outdoor and keeps it available year round.....although when my reins are frozen up in their bridge:shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Phly said:


> That's a sharp truck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha well that's the closest pic I could find to what we had......I have to admit though, I do like the bum warmers in the new dodge we got after that was gone:wink:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice Muppet!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

That is one slick looking trailer. What ya towing it with?


----------

